# Musik Legal Downloaden



## cherry009 (3. November 2011)

Moin

Habe schon in einigen andern Foren geschaut und auch ein paar dinge/portale gefunden aber wollte euch auch mal fragen.
Da illegales Musik downloaden für mich nicht infrage kommt möchte ich gern ein Abonnement bei einem Musikportal abschließen, was auch folgende Kriterien erfüllen sollte :

-Das Wichtigste die Dateien sollten MP3 sein, damit ich sie mit meinem MP3-Player abspielen kann (manche denke das das ganz natürlich so sein muss bei einen Musik portal, ist es aber leider nicht)
-Es sollte ein monatlicher Festbetrag festgelegt sein z.B 20 Euro oder mehr kA 
-Ich kann so viel Musik runterladen wie ich möchte ohne Begrenzung oder Limit (auch Alben)
-Der Klang sollte relativ gut sein.
-Sie sollten über eine sehr große Auswahl verfügen von Pop bis Deutsch/Englisch Rap über rock und Metal höre ich alles 

Halt so ähnlich wie simfy nur das ich dort auch downloaden kann


----------



## TheGui (3. November 2011)

schau doch Youtube... da bieten fasst alle Künstler die Remixe oder eigenkompositionen reinstellen auch nen DL link rein!


----------



## Saji (6. November 2011)

Ich nutze seit zwei Jahren Napster und bin sehr zufrieden. Für 7,95 (früher 9,95) kann man da so viel Musik hören wie man möchte. Alles per Stream. Nachteil (auch wenn es an sich kein solcher ist) ist, dass es halt eben nur ein Stream ist. Will man ein Album haben, muss man es kaufen (gängige Downloadpreise).

Eine Alternative wäre für dich wohl Simfy. Läuft im großen und ganzen so wie bei Napster, also als Stream.  Das nennt sich dann Simfy Premium und kostet 4,99 im Monat. Daneben gibt es noch Simfy PremiumPlus, das im Monat mit 9,99 zu Buche schlägt, dir jedoch ermöglicht die Musik herunterzuladen und auf deinem PC offline anzuhören. Daneben gibt es auch Apps damit genau das auch auf Smartphones funktioniert. Der Nachteil hier wäre jedoch, dass man sich hier die Musik sozusagen nur ausleiht und man sie eben nicht frei nach Belieben auf normale MP3 Player kopieren kann; es sei denn man kauft die Musik wieder direkt (auch hier wieder gängige Downloadpreise).

Abschließend möchte ich noch sagen, dass mir aktuell kein Portal bekannt ist, dass eine "Download and do what you want" Flatrate anbietet. Ich denke mal sowas wird es auch nie geben, da es die Musikindustrie dann völlig zerstören würde. Einer beißt in den sauren Apfel und zahlt seine monatliche Gebühr, versorgt dann dafür aber alle anderen mit Gratismusik. Nein, das kann und darf nicht funktionieren.

Edit: Wenn ich das so betrachte sollte ich vielleicht zu Simfy wechseln.  Vorausgesetzt die haben meine Lieblingsinterpreten mit an Bord. 

Edit2: Okay, ich wechsel zu Simfy. Kann man eh 30 Tage kostenlos testen. :3


----------



## Tikume (6. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Einer beißt in den sauren Apfel und zahlt seine monatliche Gebühr, versorgt dann dafür aber alle anderen mit Gratismusik. Nein, das kann und darf nicht funktionieren.


Das weitergeben wäre ja dann wieder illegal


----------



## Saji (6. November 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Das weitergeben wäre ja dann wieder illegal



Natürlich, ich nahm nur an das der gemeine buffed User das von selbst erkennen würde.


----------



## Tikume (6. November 2011)

Nur dann würde es ja gegenüber der jetzigen Situation rein gar nichts ändern 
Denn auf illegalem Wege bekommst Du Musik ja seit Jahren wenn Du es darauf anlegst.


----------



## Saji (6. November 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nur dann würde es ja gegenüber der jetzigen Situation rein gar nichts ändern
> Denn auf illegalem Wege bekommst Du Musik ja seit Jahren wenn Du es darauf anlegst.



Natürlich hast du da recht. Nur wollte ich es mal drastisch darlegen. Denn ob man nun 200 Alben für 200 Euro (ausgegangen von einem Preis von 10 Euro pro Download) kauft oder 200 Alben für pauschal 50 Euro im Monat macht in meinem Augen schon einen Unterschied. Es ändert nichts an der Situation, aber es macht es wesentlich einfacher weil der finanzielle Einsatz deutlich sinken würde. Aber egal, darum geht es hier ja nicht.


----------



## LeWhopper (7. November 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nur dann würde es ja gegenüber der jetzigen Situation rein gar nichts ändern
> Denn auf illegalem Wege bekommst Du Musik ja seit Jahren wenn Du es darauf anlegst.



Naja. Aber eigentlich müsste es ja legal sein wenn man die Tonspur von der Soundkarte mitschneidet während der Stream läuft.

Ich brauch keine Musik von ach so tollen "Popstars", etc.

Ich schaue mich lieber nach nicht so bekannten Künstlern um, die meistens Ihre Musik kostenlos zum download anbieten^^


----------



## seanbuddha (7. November 2011)

Tubebox für Youtube? 100% Legal!


----------



## xxardon (4. Dezember 2011)

Ich nutze http://music.yahoo.cn/ weils gratis ist 
Beweis Video




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mGj1cuqRUsk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Zitat:
Lt. IFPI ist alles illegal was denen&#65279; nicht gefällt. Dass Yahoo China nicht gegen chinesisches Recht verstößt interessiert sie nicht. Das Problem ist das chinesische Recht, wonach das eben nicht illegal ist. Somit ist es für uns legal.


----------

